# Reverse Engineering DCC to DC on a LGB 69476 Tender



## Postwarrior (10 mo ago)

Hi All,
Bought a LGB 69476 tender recently. It ran for about 10 minutes then the transformer circuit braker tripped. Now no power/backup light. I figure there is a short
somewhere. Upon opening it up, I saw it had a LGB 55021 Decoder. I purchased a new motor and want to do away with the decoder and return to DC analog operation.
The tender motor block has 4 connectors for green, brown, white and yellow wires.

I have attached a 69476 wiring diagram for reference to my question.

The diagram shows a white and brown wire connected from the main body to the two inner connectors of the motor block. Also shown are a green and yellow wire
to the outer connectors. Am I to assume the green and yellow wires are spliced off the brown and white wires?

Any help appreciated and thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

All one has to do is tie the wires from the motor block togethar like the diagram shows for the motor to work. The rear light originally was a 18 volt and had a diode in series with one wire to enable the light to be on in reverse only. Track power also wnet to the front connector in order to have a cable go to the engine for both engine and tender to 'share' track power. Outdoors this combination ran very well as you ended up with 4 axles and 2 sets of shoes sharing track power to both engine and tender. Solves dirty track and plastic frog issues as well.


----------



## Postwarrior (10 mo ago)

Dan, the previous owner when converting to DCC removed all the original wiring. So basically I run jumpers on the block connectors from green to brown and yellow to white. I did purchase a 1N4001 Diode for inline to the light. Thanks for replying, Gerry.


----------

